# 1/2000 pocket fleet series vol.001



## flyhawkmodel (May 15, 2009)




----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

For those of us who don't read Chinese, and since Google Translate won't translate images, please list the ships offered as listed in Chinese in the advertisement. Otherwise, it's as useless as spam.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I assume one is the Bismarck. So a Tirpitz is an obvious second.


----------

